# pregnant guinea pig



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_my poor izzy is about ready to pop, wanna take bets on how many shes gona have ? i think 3 or 4._

_






















_


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Definately 5


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They always look like frying-pans when they're about to pop, even when they only have 2 in there! lol Bless 'em, can't be easy carrying little ones that are all fluffy & ready to run about soon as they're born.... oh no, now I'm getting nostalgic about having guineas....


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Probably about 12 babies


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Probably about 12 babies


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I think 4/5 baby piggies :thumbsup:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Probably about 12 babies


_omg shut up hahaha _


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _omg shut up hahaha _


LOL :lol: 12 would get you into the Guinness Book of Records and you'd make a fortune (better ring up Max Clifford now for some PR advice!!!).

Seriously 2 or 3 at the most, do you know when she is actually due? there is a very easy way to tell when the babies are about to be born - if you feel under the tummy and locate her pelvis, the pelvic opening widens 48-24 hrs before the birth to allow the babies to pass through.... it widens enough that you can almost fit a finger's width between the two bones. And believe me, they get a whole lot bigger than your girl looks right now even with just 2 on board, when I said 'frying pan' earlier I wasn't joking...lol


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL :lol: 12 would get you into the Guinness Book of Records and you'd make a fortune (better ring up Max Clifford now for some PR advice!!!).
> 
> Seriously 2 or 3 at the most, do you know when she is actually due? there is a very easy way to tell when the babies are about to be born - if you feel under the tummy and locate her pelvis, the pelvic opening widens 48-24 hrs before the birth to allow the babies to pass through.... it widens enough that you can almost fit a finger's width between the two bones. And believe me, they get a whole lot bigger than your girl looks right now even with just 2 on board, when I said 'frying pan' earlier I wasn't joking...lol


_im not 100% sure when shes due no, she must have been preg when i got her and her baby who was 3weeks old so i think if she's not due around now (10wks) then maybe another week or possibly 2!? but having said that she does look very uncomfortable and fed up, i dont think she could get any bigger....._


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arwwwwwwwwwwwww shes very cute still tell her lol


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> arwwwwwwwwwwwww shes very cute still tell her lol


_hehe thank you! she is very sweet, _


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_well still no babies yet .... Merlines mum how preg do you think she is ? _


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol good luck with her :thumbsup:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

she is deff looking big now lol 
i rekon around the 5 mark 

and i persoanlly say no longer than a week to go now


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shes a lovely looking girl, fingers crossed it goes well for her


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_iv contacted the woman i got her from and shes not been near a boar apparently, so maybe shes just a fatty  BUT my other sow is preg, due 1st/2nd jan 2010. watch this space_


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _iv contacted the woman i got her from and shes not been near a boar apparently, so maybe shes just a fatty  BUT my other sow is preg, due 1st/2nd jan 2010. watch this space_


But she _looks_ pregnant.....extremely so..... how odd!  Do you have any boars she could have met?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i did put her with my boar a few weeks ago, but they didnt 'do' anything cos i watched  and that was only 3weeks ago ...._


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _iv contacted the woman i got her from and shes not been near a boar apparently, so maybe shes just a fatty  BUT my other sow is preg, due 1st/2nd jan 2010. watch this space_


That's so weird! She looks really pregnant


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i know :S i dunno what to think..._


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

no offence but i think someone may be telling some lies. 

she deffinately looks pregnant to be and ide be extremly surprised if no babies come along !


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> no offence but i think someone may be telling some lies.
> 
> she deffinately looks pregnant to be and ide be extremly surprised if no babies come along !


_yea i think the same tbh she looks fed up aswell, if she wasnt preg then she'd be hopping about and acting normal....right ? _


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well it's been years since I last kept guineas but I do remember a lot of things (the pelvic widening for instance). I don't think she is due just yet (but could be mistaken!) as they seem to widen & flatten a week or so near the due date, hence the 'frying pan' allusion.

If she really is pregnant then you should be able to feel babies by now. Have you tried having her on your lap, and gently putting your palms up under each side? By now, baby movements should be felt. If you were gentle and tried a massage, you should be able to feel the babies by now, as they will have hard skeletons ready to run about at birth. Massage her sides with your thumbs & fingertips gently, if you feel hard lumps there, she's pregnant.... She certainly doesn't look like an overweight piggy to me, and if it was just fat there would be no feelable lumps there.... Have a go, see what you think?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well it's been years since I last kept guineas but I do remember a lot of things (the pelvic widening for instance). I don't think she is due just yet (but could be mistaken!) as they seem to widen & flatten a week or so near the due date, hence the 'frying pan' allusion.
> 
> If she really is pregnant then you should be able to feel babies by now. Have you tried having her on your lap, and gently putting your palms up under each side? By now, baby movements should be felt. If you were gentle and tried a massage, you should be able to feel the babies by now, as they will have hard skeletons ready to run about at birth. Massage her sides with your thumbs & fingertips gently, if you feel hard lumps there, she's pregnant.... She certainly doesn't look like an overweight piggy to me, and if it was just fat there would be no feelable lumps there.... Have a go, see what you think?


_ok i will do that, will let you know what i can feel _


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_iv got her here on y lap now, i can feel like big bubbles each side of her and her pubic bone is probably 1/2 finger width apart ..... _


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_just took these pics of her,_


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Bubbles? ok... gently use your fingertips enough to see if there's anything hard in there. You don't need to press or push much, just tickle and rub with relaxed fingertips, and sometimes they actually like that, especially if you are also supporting the bulges with your palms.

When you have just had your hands relaxed under her tummy, have you felt any movement?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Bubbles? ok... gently use your fingertips enough to see if there's anything hard in there. You don't need to press or push much, just tickle and rub with relaxed fingertips, and sometimes they actually like that, especially if you are also supporting the bulges with your palms.
> 
> When you have just had your hands relaxed under her tummy, have you felt any movement?


_errr she didnt like me doing that!  _


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _errr she didnt like me doing that!  _


Oh bless her! But you need to know if there's babies in there.....(I would think there is!).... movement? Hard lumps?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i dont thik i cant feel any movement but she is kind of panting....and squeaking every so often ... _


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _i dont thik i cant feel any movement but she is kind of panting....and squeaking every so often ... _


Time to put her back to relax... some nice hay and carrots or other luffly guinea crunchiness... Maybe it will be like Christmas Morning tomorrow and there will be likkle babies... who knows


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The pictures to me seem like she is definately pregnant!

Especially the new ones you've just put up. It looks like a ''baby bump'' popping out at the side.

Bless her.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Time to put her back to relax... some nice hay and carrots or other luffly guinea crunchiness... Maybe it will be like Christmas Morning tomorrow and there will be likkle babies... who knows


_well no babies today...i think she is pregnant, just a matter of how pregnant and when the babies will come _


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> The pictures to me seem like she is definately pregnant!
> 
> Especially the new ones you've just put up. It looks like a ''baby bump'' popping out at the side.
> 
> Bless her.


_i know, how can they say shes not !!! _


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Any baby piggies yet?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

jaxx said:


> Any baby piggies yet?


_no nothing yet, she could have up to 2 weeks left..._


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _no nothing yet, she could have up to 2 weeks left..._


Have you found out more, then? Cos I am perfectly willing to be mistaken, but that _is_ a pregnant piggy.... not a fatty piggy...lol
If my memory serves me well, then close to birth they do get like a frying pan flatter with very easily felt bumps... when/if she gets to that stage start checking her pelvis as they will arrive within a few days of the bones widening 

Been some years.... but I do remember those bits & bobs


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Have you found out more, then? Cos I am perfectly willing to be mistaken, but that _is_ a pregnant piggy.... not a fatty piggy...lol
> If my memory serves me well, then close to birth they do get like a frying pan flatter with very easily felt bumps... when/if she gets to that stage start checking her pelvis as they will arrive within a few days of the bones widening
> 
> Been some years.... but I do remember those bits & bobs


_no thats just my guess ??? lol i agree though, she is preg and not fat,, they dot get fat like that do they!? i have 2 'over weight' piggies and they dont look like that! they have double chins lol :eek6:_


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _no thats just my guess ??? lol i agree though, she is preg and not fat,, they dot get fat like that do they!? i have 2 'over weight' piggies and they dont look like that! they have double chins lol :eek6:_


No they don't.....quite right there. She really does look pregnant! If you could gently feel each side and there's something hard in there then its babies.... By now they should be kicking and moving, so if you feel that, it's a definite diagnosis.... even the most lively fat deposits (on steroids) have no independent movement :lol:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i'll try feel again 2mw but she is grumpy  she wasnt grumpy b4 _


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Tell her to hurry up!!! Ooooh I hope she has them on xmas day!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Tell her to hurry up!!! Ooooh I hope she has them on xmas day!!


_she might do :O :thumbsup:_


----------

